# Hard to shift into reverse sometimes



## Sharpie (Aug 4, 2004)

Sometimes, and usually after the car has been parked for a while, I can't get the car to shift into reverse unless I let the clutch up and push it down again. Then it usually shifts into reverse fine. I have no trouble shifting into any other gear at any time. Is this a sign of something wrong with the clutch or is there an adjustment I can make or do I just have to live with it. The car has 156,000 miles on it and I do not know how many miles it has on the clutch. I have owned the car for 40,000 miles.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

its not a problem, its just kind of annoying. mine does it too. sometimes reving the engine works or double clutching(what you do) or pushing the car backwards with your foot will let it go in. 

the problem is with the syncros, they're getting a little worn or maybe the car came like that(i dont know, i dind't buy mine new) but my 56 truck does the same thing and it doesn't have syncros at all)


----------



## Robchaos19 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sharpie said:


> Sometimes, and usually after the car has been parked for a while, I can't get the car to shift into reverse unless I let the clutch up and push it down again. Then it usually shifts into reverse fine. I have no trouble shifting into any other gear at any time. Is this a sign of something wrong with the clutch or is there an adjustment I can make or do I just have to live with it. The car has 156,000 miles on it and I do not know how many miles it has on the clutch. I have owned the car for 40,000 miles.



Mine does it as well. Sometimes it will seem to go halfway into reverse but cant quite make it. When that happens just ease up the clutch very slowly while still applying pressure in reverse direction on the shifter and it should just pop right into reverse. I beleive I might have read a TSB regarding this but I cant be to sure cuz I read a lot of TSBs every day.
Its really nothing to worry about though


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't think reverse has a synchro, so just do what works. I do the same thing Robchaos said. That rotates the gears until they engage properly. There's nothing wrong, just a way Nissan saved some cost on the manufacturing of the car.


----------



## godlucian (Apr 24, 2004)

i own my sentra for 2 years now and It does this to me since then
but its not really a problem, I think that the car was made like that


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

My 94 Ford Escort LX does this too... and it also does it trying to get into first gear on occasion.


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

Ease on the clutch while shifting reverse. You will feel it you know hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. for reals.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Same here*



Sharpie said:


> Sometimes, and usually after the car has been parked for a while, I can't get the car to shift into reverse unless I let the clutch up and push it down again. Then it usually shifts into reverse fine. I have no trouble shifting into any other gear at any time. Is this a sign of something wrong with the clutch or is there an adjustment I can make or do I just have to live with it. The car has 156,000 miles on it and I do not know how many miles it has on the clutch. I have owned the car for 40,000 miles.



I rebuilt my transmission almost completly this summer with my mecanic friend so two thirds of the parts are new and it still does the same thing as yours. What's more, I put syntecthic gear oil in... The synchro for the reverse, if I remember correctly, is the same as the first gear, because they share the same gear. The trick is to go into fourth and back into reverse when your car does this, dont grind it in! If your synchro is used and worned out a bit, you will only see it when you shift up or down at revs higher than idle. If it would krunch when you put it into first gear from idle, this would mean that the synchro is totally finished and needs changing, but I dont think this is your case.


----------



## 72[D]~Nismo (Sep 7, 2004)

crazy i havent had dat problem yet.... or maybe i havent noticed it really since i just got mine 2 days ago, and im to happy wit it to even notice it.. its all good these SE-R ROCK BABY!!!


----------



## siliconmatrix (Feb 25, 2004)

I rebuilt my transmission myself in my '91 and reverse has no synchro, it doesn't share much with 5th gear at all, it is actually off to the side all by it's lonesome and is a much beefier gear than the rest of them..... Just something you'll have to get used to, if it doesn't go in the first time, just get back off and on the clutch for a better grab......


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

siliconmatrix said:


> I rebuilt my transmission myself in my '91 and reverse has no synchro, it doesn't share much with 5th gear at all, it is actually off to the side all by it's lonesome and is a much beefier gear than the rest of them..... Just something you'll have to get used to, if it doesn't go in the first time, just get back off and on the clutch for a better grab......



You are right, but doing the fourth gear thing works every time also.


----------



## ciVick_EX (Aug 1, 2004)

Tried the 4th then reverse thing just yesterday. It works great, thanks for the tip.


----------



## shahdhruv (Aug 2, 2004)

I kinda have problems in all gears, in reverse too. For me, just revving the car a little helps. will try the fourth gear trick too.
I have 65000 miles before the odometer broke. you could add 20K more.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

now that just means your tranny is goin, better start lookin into another one of a rebuild kit to prepare


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

from what ive read on NF, all standard tranny sentra's do that. im not sure if its a specific problem to 5 speeds/4 speeds or GA's/SR's. but just double clutch into reverse, or try going from fourth to reverse. best of luck


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Sharpie said:


> Sometimes, and usually after the car has been parked for a while, I can't get the car to shift into reverse unless I let the clutch up and push it down again. Then it usually shifts into reverse fine. I have no trouble shifting into any other gear at any time. Is this a sign of something wrong with the clutch or is there an adjustment I can make or do I just have to live with it. The car has 156,000 miles on it and I do not know how many miles it has on the clutch. I have owned the car for 40,000 miles.


it happens to a lot of people. it did it to me once. my floor mat slid under the clutch pedal and i didnt notice so the clutch wasnt engaiging properly. so sliding the mat back fixed that problem. try adjusting your clutch cable. your cable might stretch out over time which may cause for your reverse to mis-engage. if that doesnt work try puting the car into 1st then into R. it may take a couple of tries but it does work. i guess putting it in 1st first moves the syncros and you are able to slide into "R".


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

my gets stuck too sometimes ... i didnt at the beginin now it does


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

I scanned the post and didn't see this suggestion... anyone can try this.

After starting the car before going for reverse just put the gear leaver into any forward gear like 1st 3rd or most often 5th and then wait 1sec and try for Reverse you should get just a solid clunk of it cleanly going into gear and no sound of grinding.

Let me know how it works for you guys...


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

try putting in 1st or 4th before u put it in reverse its just the syncros not lining up so u have to move them around a bit bye shifting into geras u can and if that doesnt work when u do get intoa different gear just move a inch then try reverse that will deff work


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

yea when i put it in R it makes a horrible crunch grind noise like that car charlie brown rents in france


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

if putting it into gear and then in "R" does'nt work guys you should try to adjust your clutch cable. :thumbup:


----------



## MarineGiggs (Oct 28, 2014)

*SYNCHROS GOING BAD??*

I have an '06 Xterra Off Road with 256k, and just started to notice a month ago that she is finicky about getting into reverse. Clutch is fine and was told by tech it was the synchros possibly going out. Now have to find a reliable tranny shop to have her looked at and hopefully this wont be too costly. Can't complain though! She is an AWESOME truck and been very lucky with her!


----------

